# CPU upgrade: Is my motherboard compatible with a C2D?



## rookienoob (Oct 15, 2009)

I want to upgrade my CPU, but I simply don't know if my motherboard is compatible with a Core 2 Duo processor :embarased
I Used CPU-Z to check my specs:

My motherboard is an MSI "MS-7204", Rev A1
Bios v. 6.00 PG (10/7/2005)
The chipset is intel 945P.

I'm currently using an Intel pentium D 830 (3Ghz), and I hear all the time, that c2d is a lot faster. The reason for my need to upgrade, is that all my games seem to be limited by my CPU 

Can my motherboard run a C2D? Do I need a BIOS update?... or a new MB?
(I'm kind of a noob. Though I managed to change my graphics card, I don't know much about processors so please keep it as simple as you can )
-Rookienoob


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

According to what I can find, that MB uses the LGA775 processor. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGA_775

**Note, that although the chipset may support a given socket type, processor support is also dependent upon the BIOS.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

As far as I can tell it supports only Pentium 4 and Pentium D CPUs. There's no official CPU support list, but I can't find any mention of anyone having a working Core 2/PDC CPU on it.


----------



## rookienoob (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok. So the socket is not the only thing the cpu compatability depends on...
:4-thatsba

I'm not sure if it's worth buying a new motherboard to upgrade the cpu - my specs are:

Pentium D830 3Ghz, 3gb 533mhz ddr2 ram, HD 4770. I know winXP slows down over time, and mine's pretty old - more than 5 years...

Unless I find any other solution, I'll wait a year or two and then buy a new pc.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Per the manual, it supports Pentium 4 / Celeron D Prescott (Prescott & Smithfield.
No Dual Core.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

You can buy a decent Intel P43 chipset motherboard for $60-90 new, or find a cheap one on ebay. I have a motherboard from an old HP Pavilion I've had sitting around forever, it's a Foxconn Nvidia 7100 LGA775 mobo, mATX, as is it supports first generation Core 2 Duo/Pentium Dual Core CPUs and after a BIOS update it should support later Core 2 Duos and Core 2 Quads. One PCIe x16 slot, one PCIe x1, and two PCI slots. Two DDR2 RAM slots up to 4GB DDR2 800. Integrated Nvidia 7100 video. Four SATA and one PATA port. 

It's been in a box for a while so I'm not 100% positive it works, but it's in an anti-static wrapper, wrapped with packing paper and bubble wrap, and has been in climate controlled conditions the whole time, so odds are it does. If you're in North America I could send it to you for $30 + shipping.

It's identical to this board: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186140 Except the PCB is a different color, and the BIOS is different.


----------



## rookienoob (Oct 15, 2009)

@Phædrus2401:

Thanks, but no thanks 

I don't think it's worth the risk - it will probably break, or I'll screw up somehow. My other components are so old anyway, that I'll have to change those too. It might end up costing me as much as a new computer would -.-

I'll make do with this rig, and call this thread closed 

Thanks


----------



## Yasreal (Sep 8, 2009)

in terms of what?


----------

